# When will you start feeding hay?



## MelenR (15 September 2010)

I keep my horse out 24/7 on good grazing with one other pony. However, I was wondering when I should get my hay delivered. I only have a small storage space so I was going to get it in as late as possible. I was hoping to start giving them hay towards the end of october but I just wondered if other people feeding hay already? And if not, when do you hope to start feeding it?
Thanks


----------



## ginadrummond (15 September 2010)

Hi

I dont know about you but our grass is really 'flushing' at the moment and there is loads of it.  Unless it snows I won't be feeding for at least a month, maybe not even then.  I'm mindful of the shortage predictions though so I wouldn't leave it too long as price will rocket later on.


----------



## peanut (15 September 2010)

I've been feeding it all summer as the grass has been so poor


----------



## Puppy (15 September 2010)

ginadrummond said:



			Hi

I dont know about you but our grass is really 'flushing' at the moment and there is loads of it.  Unless it snows I won't be feeding for at least a month, maybe not even then.  I'm mindful of the shortage predictions though so I wouldn't leave it too long as price will rocket later on.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I reckon this might be one of those years where I don't have to start feeding it till nearly December!


----------



## MelenR (15 September 2010)

The grass is growing quite well at the moment but I'm not sure when it will stop. Does anybody know? Fortunately, I have reserved 100 bales from my local farmer and he will deliver it as and when I need it.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 September 2010)

Mine are getting a handful in the evening at the moment as I desperately want two of my paddocks to grow back to a) get some grass back b)cover the mud from last year

However once we are in winter I will be feeding barly straw and haylage mixed


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (15 September 2010)

Was just discussing this with my YM only yesterday. He reckons it will be at least a month yet as we have so much grass at the moment. Naturally if Mother Nature decides to be awkward and give us hard frosts before then to stop grass growth it will be sooner. At the rate things are going I think we are looking at November before we start feeding hay


----------



## nativetyponies (15 September 2010)

When it gets cold and they need a little insulation


----------



## BBH (15 September 2010)

martha said:



			I've been feeding it all summer as the grass has been so poor 

Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## PC Steele (15 September 2010)

MelenR said:



			I keep my horse out 24/7 on good grazing with one other pony. However, I was wondering when I should get my hay delivered. I only have a small storage space so I was going to get it in as late as possible. I was hoping to start giving them hay towards the end of october but I just wondered if other people feeding hay already? And if not, when do you hope to start feeding it?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Ginadrummond prices are going to go through the roof later on and that is providing you can get any!!!! I would fill your little storage space with as much as you can now!!!


----------



## MelenR (15 September 2010)

Hi PC Steele, I've managed to reserve to form the farmer last month. He has a huge barn that he can store it in and he's happy to bring it when I need it which is great, otherwise I'd be a bit stuck (and paying a fortune)! It is a pound extra this year...it's gone up to £4 (from £3), but from what I hear this isn't too bad!


----------



## Faro (15 September 2010)

On average I start feeding hay (my gang live out 24/7/365) in about the 3rd or 4th week or October.

This year however, I'm hoping that it's going to be later than that.  From having no grass whatsoever about 3 weeks ago, we've now got loads of it.  I'm also moving my gang to a new place in a fortnight, and the grass there is really abundant too.  At the new place, I'll have sole access to 30 acres of winter grazing, so I'm hoping (especially considering the hay shortage) to be able to delay feeding hay until I absolutely have to.

Am worried sick about what I'm going to end up paying for it mind, as because of moving premises I can't bring any in early - and at the new place I'll only be able to store a small amount at a time on pallets covered with tarpaulin.


----------



## ISHmad (15 September 2010)

We've got loads of grass so won't be feeding hay for some time yet.  But if you can get hold of any hay I'd get it anyway.  That way you are prepared whatever happens.


----------



## jinglejoys (15 September 2010)

I feed straw before I feed hay.Hay comes if the weather forecast is for thick snow


----------



## GLEEK (15 September 2010)

My two porkers have to wait until we are forecast snow or snow is on the ground or when they start to drop weight. However at the moment i dont think the weight dropping is going to happen at any point soon.

I have been thinking about this hay shortage and i have decided that if hay prices rocket so bad i would feed my girls a hay replacement feed instead.


----------



## TarantuLove (15 September 2010)

I already am!


----------



## charliesarmy (15 September 2010)

When the grass is gone!! or we start getting a ground frost which ever comes first.


----------



## pottamus (15 September 2010)

Well my lad is in on hay at night all year round but during the day I am hoping to not have to feed hay unless we get snow. He is currently on a well cropped paddock he has been on all year and I will start to strip graze some of the rest of the field once he starts to look hungry or the grass stops growing.
To be honest  have enough grass for him to never need hay all year at all...ever but sadly he has had laminitis so will never get to eat even a fraction of what is fenced off.


----------



## ginadrummond (15 September 2010)

gleek said:



			My two porkers have to wait until we are forecast snow or snow is on the ground or when they start to drop weight. However at the moment i dont think the weight dropping is going to happen at any point soon.

I have been thinking about this hay shortage and i have decided that if hay prices rocket so bad i would feed my girls a hay replacement feed instead.
		
Click to expand...

There is usually snow first time 25th November - children in need day so sticks in memory, I must admit all of mine are porky too.  Incredible how up here we've gone from zero growth to massive growth, I'm actually thinking I might have to top as mine not keeping up.  Long may it last though!


----------



## Dubsie (15 September 2010)

As others, we've had such dry weather and no grass all summer that ours have been getting some overnight as we shut them out of the woods at night, and a token bit in the morning too. However I've cut back recently as our grass has finally grown a bit.

I've not bought hay yet as am a bit broke and am winging it for a mild winter as our own hay has almost run out!


----------



## GLEEK (15 September 2010)

Where are you ginadrummond? We have 8 tups in our field so between the 2 horses and the tups the grass is a nice length.


----------



## farriersmum (15 September 2010)

Does anyone on here not feed hay at all?  Had a nightmare last year with one of mine showing COPD symptons plus the odd choke, was wondering if you could get away with a very high fibre diet and no forage except grazing?


----------



## Caz89 (15 September 2010)

farriersmum said:



			Does anyone on here not feed hay at all?  Had a nightmare last year with one of mine showing COPD symptons plus the odd choke, was wondering if you could get away with a very high fibre diet and no forage except grazing?
		
Click to expand...

Mmm I wouldn't recommend it in the snow and when the ground is frozen but I guess if u have a good doer I can't see a problem with that


----------



## farriersmum (15 September 2010)

It was the ad-lib hay in the snow that brought on the copd I think!


----------



## GLEEK (15 September 2010)

Would a hay replacement feed help with a COPD sufferer?


----------



## Lissa (15 September 2010)

We never put hay in the fields only the mares, foals, youngsters and stallion that YO has get it as they never (or extremely rarely) come in to the stables. 

We just feed the ridden ones when there in to be ridden, they get a haynet and usually a feed. When it snows they usually end up stuck in anyway as the field they are in is up a steep hill about 1/2 mile from the yard so can't get to it. Though if they got stuck out in the snow then we would put hay in the field.


----------



## Taboo1968 (15 September 2010)

been feeding hay since July...... stopped about three weeks ago but obviously they have haynets when they come in to be fed hard feed, grass has grown quite well so I reckon it'll be end of september before we start feeding it again.  (having already used half of our winter supply thanks to the no grass situation!)


----------

